# Electric Jack Demsey



## dr_sudz (Sep 12, 2007)

I found a bunch for sale at Aquatic Kingdom thats on dundas, I was able to take some pics they have all sorts of cool fish in right now!


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

how much did they cost?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

dr_sudz said:


> I found a bunch for sale at Aquatic Kingdom thats on dundas, I was able to take some pics they have all sorts of cool fish in right now!


Did you notice how much.


----------



## dr_sudz (Sep 12, 2007)

I forgot to check the price, next time I am in I will check it out.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

dr_sudz said:


> I forgot to check the price, next time I am in I will check it out.


Thanks I was just wondering.


----------



## whenfishfly? (Feb 13, 2009)

i saw some at big al's vaughn store, 2"ish i think, i believe i saw a 49.99 price tag on them.. but i may be wrong.. they had 2 in a display tank, that had a nicer blue to them imo.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

whenfishfly? said:


> i saw some at big al's vaughn store, 2"ish i think, i believe i saw a 49.99 price tag on them.. but i may be wrong.. they had 2 in a display tank, that had a nicer blue to them imo.


Yea I have a couple from BAs which are not 2 bad but most of big ALs are crap and are very small so its hard to tell what they look like.Also when I ask where they came from I get the runaround.  at least at The Barrie store.


----------



## dr_sudz (Sep 12, 2007)

I can almost garuntee you that they are cheaper than that! The pictures don't really give them justice. I think but don't quote me on this that they were around 20$ mark. But I am not for sure on that one.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

dr_sudz said:


> I can almost garuntee you that they are cheaper than that! The pictures don't really give them justice. I think but don't quote me on this that they were around 20$ mark. But I am not for sure on that one.


At BAs they are 49.99 unless they were on sale.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

The AK ones in the pic look better than the Big Als ones but it's hard to tell what their head shape is like. Need a good side shot. Their colour isn't showing so well because of the substrate or lack there of. Put Blue on a nice dark substrate and thats when you see the deep blue colour. 

AK, is very close to me. I'll go and check them out when I have a chance. Likely not till Thursday though.


----------



## dr_sudz (Sep 12, 2007)

I was just at AK today, and they are priced at 37.99. Some are lighter in colour but there are quite a few with much more vivd blues showing. Still a great deal!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

I seen a few at the BA's in Barrie they looked pritty good at about an inch. But they were like $54.99 when i seen em.


----------

